# added pics



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/user/eds77k5 added a couple of pics of easter, will add the others when and if i find them


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

Beautiful buffet Chef!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Looks great. Bet you had fun w/that!!


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

yeah sometimes i slip one past the corporate dogs, as long as my numbers are good they leave me alone and i can cook:chef:


----------

